# api Therma Straining System



## DAVID E (Mar 23, 2006)

The problem maybe moisture in the honey. I still have honey from last year and it is ok. I'm not familiar with the Therma Strainging system, but I'm not sure straining will help the moisture problem. Did they extract the honey before it was capped? Maybe they should check the moisture content of their honey with a refractometer before they extract. If all else fails-make some mead.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have some honey samples from 10 years ago that has not fermented.
You need to check the moisture content of the honey to be sure it is below 18% or honey will ferment.
Next you need to provide an air tight container (jar) because honey will absorbe moisture from the air. The API Therma-Straining system does not remove moisture but it will kill yeast by heating the honey to 150 degrees. If there is excess moisture or air leakage where the honey can absorbe moisture then it will eventually forment.
That is why a refractomiter is your friend to check moisture content.
Clint


----------

